

Fantastic product placement: mini Mini Cooper at London Olympics - brandsandfilms
http://brandsandfilms.com/2012/08/fantastic-product-placement-mini-mini-cooper-at-london-olympics/

======
bking
I only saw a small snippet of one of those in action and was wondering why
there was a small car on the field. I thought a clown was going to pop out!

